# When do I stop trying, accept thing and move on?



## JMS (Sep 23, 2008)

My girlfriend of almost 4 years just broke up with me almost 2 weeks ago. She said that she was no longer happy and at the time we broke up i just went along with it not trying to resolve things on the spot. Now i realize how big of a mistake I have made and just how much i love her. I would do just about anything for us to be able to try and just work things out and give things another chance. Is that so unusaul. I think that our communcation towards the end was totally sub par. So much so that even are break up had bad communication. I know that that is the first thing that would need to be worked on.

Here is the thing... if she says she does not want to go through all of this agian she is kinda of telling me that she has thought about it, but it is not worth the emotional strain...right?

Do i keep persueing her to try and work things out and give me another chance?

When is me asking to talk to her abouth these things to much?

Am i being to agresive and should i gave her some space?

Truth be told i am overly emotional and can't stop thinking about her minute after minute day after day. I feel like i/we deserve time to work on things after we have given 4 years of or life to one another. I think i really need some womens point of views on all this.

Please... any comments about breaking up and how to get back together and try and work things out would be so very welcomed.


----------



## lovinmyhusband (Sep 24, 2008)

maybe she was hoping for more a bigger commitment after 4 years.i would still keep tryin if you love her.


----------



## stumped (May 16, 2008)

JMS said:


> My girlfriend of almost 4 years just broke up with me almost 2 weeks ago. She said that she was no longer happy and at the time we broke up i just went along with it not trying to resolve things on the spot. Now i realize how big of a mistake I have made and just how much i love her. I would do just about anything for us to be able to try and just work things out and give things another chance. Is that so unusaul. I think that our communcation towards the end was totally sub par. So much so that even are break up had bad communication. I know that that is the first thing that would need to be worked on.
> 
> Here is the thing... if she says she does not want to go through all of this agian she is kinda of telling me that she has thought about it, but it is not worth the emotional strain...right?
> 
> ...


First thing I would like to ask is how old are the two of you???


----------



## JMS (Sep 23, 2008)

i am 27 and she is 24


----------



## stumped (May 16, 2008)

When she first broke up with you and you "went along with it" why did it take you two weeks to figure out that you wanted to still be with her? Is it more of the "always want what you cant have?"

Did you ask her WHY she was unhappy when she broke up with you? Have you asked her now why she was unhappy? Get some input from her as to why she was unhappy and if you think the two of you can fix it. 

I dont think that its neccessarily a dead issue that she might not want to work out BUT it could be that she felt YOU didnt want to put forth the effort if you just went along with the break up.....

Is this the first time you guys have broken up??

Just my .02 cents


----------

